# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Santinelli ME1200 issue

## snowmonster

Hey all:

My Santinelli ME1200 edger has been running great until just recently. I had an I/O board error a while back and then everything seemed okay but now the machine wont make any of its chimes or beeps when it should and soft mode wont run right even though its checked. I dotted a super hydrophobic AR lens next to the block and could watch the lens twist while roughing because the edger was too aggressive. Its also a lot slower when changing things, like theres substantially longer pause between hitting the start button before it does anything, etc. Sizing, bevel location and all of that is fine. It turns the water supply on/off appropriately. Oh I also reverted to previous firmware just to try anything and everything was the same. 

Basically:

Slow to react
There are no audible tones 
No soft mode even though its activated

Thoughts?

----------

